# [Video] The OLLs I use



## leandrobaltazar (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello there,
I worked kinda long on this one, so I hope you like the idea.
I tried to make it as simple as possible to find an algortihm you need. Additionally the algorithms are written down in the desciption box.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 3, 2010)

Neat idea. Some suggestions for improvement:

- Pick the case in two steps, CO then EO. I think that would make it easier to find the case.

- Offer "Repeat previous case", because watching it once is likely not enough to learn.

- Suggest to let the video load completely. Apparently then you can jump around instantly without reloading. When I jump into a not yet loaded part, it completely reloads and I lose what I had loaded before.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 3, 2010)

Very good idea! I think beginners who have only a few OLLs left will find this really useful!


----------

